# Does someone have the before/after of Salludon?



## Litchi4423 (Aug 22, 2021)

I kept hearing his name and seeing his now pictures but never his before ones. 
Someone can share these here?


----------



## gamma (Aug 22, 2021)

Before 






After


----------



## Litchi4423 (Aug 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Before
> View attachment 1281582
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gamma (Aug 22, 2021)

@Salludon


----------



## Litchi4423 (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm very curious because apparently it's only from mewing


----------



## Copeful (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## gamma (Aug 22, 2021)

Truth about Salludon's trasnformation exposed:








Greatest looksmaxxer of all time Salludon surgery breakdown (curry lifefuel gtfih)


He went from 3.5/10 curry to 7.5/10 indian gandy god. with stroma he is 10/10 ngl guys. He was being a retard curry loser and trying to hide his big "secret' when he just did this: Grew a beard Got lower third and chin fillers or implant but most likely fillers Under eye implants coupled...




looksmax.org


----------



## Copeful (Aug 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Truth about Salludon's trasnformation exposed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He mewed and lost weight


----------



## gamma (Aug 22, 2021)

Copeful said:


> He mewed and lost weight


Yes, and got 7 ml of fillers too


----------



## Copeful (Aug 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Yes, and got 7 ml of fillers too


Cope


----------



## pizza (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 22, 2021)

Litchi4423 said:


> I'm very curious because apparently it's only from mewing











Salludon and Mew Copers Destroyed


@Salludon Salludon has one of the most harmonious side profiles on this site. Balanced Ante face, with great proportions. However, doing the basic facial analysis we notice something unique. The angle formed connecting the radix and lobule, and lobule and chin is 125degrees. Normally a true...




looksmax.org


----------



## gamma (Aug 22, 2021)

Copeful said:


> Cope


I wonder why he's the only one here that ascended with...tongue posture


----------



## oatmeal (Aug 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Truth about Salludon's trasnformation exposed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that thread gave me a lot of memories of old users ngl

mirin


----------



## Litchi4423 (Aug 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> I wonder why he's the only one here that ascended with...tongue posture


even if it's not mewing his surgeon did a pretty good job


----------



## gamma (Aug 22, 2021)

Litchi4423 said:


> even if it's not mewing his surgeon did a pretty good job


Yeah true


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Before
> View attachment 1281582
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the before


----------



## Litchi4423 (Aug 22, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> I prefer the before


cope


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Aug 22, 2021)

gamma said:


> Before
> View attachment 1281582
> 
> 
> ...


You're wrong for that


----------



## khvirgin (Aug 22, 2021)

Litchi4423 said:


> I'm very curious because apparently it's only from mewing


imagine believing that


----------



## Litchi4423 (Aug 22, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> imagine believing that


well I'm new (mew?) to looksmaxx so idk that's why I ask


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Aug 22, 2021)

Copeful said:


> View attachment 1281587
> View attachment 1281588


literally the same change @fvolkek gone through with fillers lmao


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 22, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> literally the same change @fvolkek gone through with fillers lmao


16 and getting fillers JFL. Did he post pics?


----------



## fvolkek (Aug 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> 16 and getting fillers JFL. Did he post pics?


I did but deleted them


----------



## LooksOverAll (Aug 22, 2021)

fvolkek said:


> I did but deleted them


Can you PM me them? I can give unbiased feedback as I got botched fillers a while ago.


----------



## Celexawer (Aug 23, 2021)

fvolkek said:


> I did but deleted them





LooksOverAll said:


> Can you PM me them? I can give unbiased feedback as I got botched fillers a while ago.


Well Pm me too


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 24, 2021)

Copeful said:


> View attachment 1281587
> View attachment 1281588


i had a very similiar change especially in the jaw

he just leanmaxxed and squints like his life depends on it in photos

note how his neck is smaller in the after side profile picture compared to the before, ultimate leanmax giveaway. everything else is the same


----------

